# LR CC or 6?



## fsuscotsman (Aug 23, 2015)

I'm brand new here and not sure which way to turn.  I've used LR since v4, but still not much of a power user. I'm not a PS user, I use Elements a little. I'm looking for advice on which version of the new LR to get considering that I'll probably never use PS. Maybe it's just a matter of how much I want to spend or is there a real reason to go CC other than the updates. Thks in advance.

Ron


----------



## clee01l (Aug 23, 2015)

Welcome to the forum. I find that since getting the subscription, I have replaced PSE with PSCC and do indeed use PSCC a lot more than I thought I would.  In that regard the subscription has been worth it. LR6 will continue to get updates but not new features (Like the DeHaze tool) until there is a full release (i.e. v7) with added functionality.   It is really a decision that only you can make based upon your finances and how important LR is to your photography hobby.


----------



## davidedric (Aug 24, 2015)

Hello Ron,

As Cletus says, it depends on you.  The financial side is fairly easy to calculate, though I suspect that for most photographers the cost difference is small compared to the cost of their hobby.

For many, there seems to be a largely psychological issue with "owning" or "renting, though it's often justified by entirely speculative ideas of what Adobe may or may not do in the future.

I have a lot of experience in deploying commercial software, and I have found that it almost always pays dividends to be on the supplier's preferred pathway.  CC is clearly Adobe's preferred model, so I reason that they will continue to nudge users in that direction by making it seem more attractive.  That was my main reason for going to CC (unlike Cletus I don't think I'll ever use PS enough to become proficient).  Of course, that's speculative too.

Dave


----------



## rob211 (Aug 24, 2015)

It is indeed a tougher question if you only need Lr. But as Cletus pointed out, you might find use for Ps. It's rather intimidating, but you do end up with the standard for photo editing, and there isn't much that it can't do. Occasionally you may find use for it, even if it's just for one particular technique, like say focus stacking. There are dedicated programs for that, but you can also do it in Ps. And there are bazillions of other examples.

And there are some discounts available out there for the first year; Flickr, eg, had a deal for 20% off. Not sure if it's still running.


----------



## gratchie (Aug 26, 2015)

Can I downgrade to Standalone later if I decide that CC is not for me? I am only interested in LR but finda the dehaze tool really useful. I live in bay area where fog is constant


----------



## clee01l (Aug 26, 2015)

gratchie said:


> Can I downgrade to Standalone later if I decide that CC is not for me? I am only interested in LR but finda the dehaze tool really useful. I live in bay area where fog is constant


You can unsubscribe to CC.  When you do you lose some functionality.  However you can purchase a standalone License to LR6  Making the transition may cause some temporary grief.  So check back  with us if you choose to go that route. 

It should be pointed out that the Dehaze function tool is only available in the CC2015.1.1 version and not in LR6.1.1.  New functionality is not being added to LR6 but Camera updates and bug fixes will continue to be released. Expect new functionality including catch up features to be come available in the next paid upgrade (LR7)


----------



## rob211 (Aug 26, 2015)

I'd recommend you try the demo, which is the CC2015.1.1 version, and really beat it to death. Thirty days should give you an idea if you need dehaze.

I live in the Bay Area as well and find it pretty awesome, and not only for haze. It did some amazing things on shots of Diablo through the haze and even smoke.

But I'd say that DxO's dehaze (I think they call it clearview or something) is just about as good, if a bit over contrasty in some situations. That might be an option as well.


----------

